# Palin resigning as Alaska governor



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_palin_resigning

And she wanted to be VP


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, well, well...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would want to be in politics. It has to be a hard life for family. She really wasn't prepared for all of the attention she has been getting.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm curious about her reasoning - someone with aspirations of higher office doesn't usually just resign mid-way through a current office's term ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My guess is that something really awful is happening in her private life.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I'm curious about her reasoning - someone with aspirations of higher office doesn't usually just resign mid-way through a current office's term ...


Me too...



> My guess is that something really awful is happening in her private life.


Yes, that would seem to be a reasonable possibility. I wonder if we'll ever find out.

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like some interesting reading is arriving down the pike. What could have happened, or been discovered, or been done to make someone who wanted to be vp, and even mentioned being on the Rebulican ticket four years from now, after Obama won to quit midterm?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The article says she plans to make a change 'outside government'.  I wonder if she is looking at  something in the education field?  It doesn't sound like this is a plan to start a campaign for another office.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Interesting.
I guess we'll just have to wait and see what might be going on.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish her all the best in her trials and tribulations.  She had to go through hell just to be a candidate, now she will go through hell again just to try to make peace in her own house... privacy will be lost to her for sure.  

It isn't for us to have to know the reasons why, but for us to only wish those of us who go through hardship, all the best that life has to offer.

Sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched her press conference this afternoon (not live but tape immediately after).  MSNBC is currrently reporting that sources have told NBC's Andrea Mitchell that Palin is retiring from politics.  Mitchell should have some pretty good sources after all these years.

When a politician has a press conference on a Friday afternoon, especially on a holiday weekend, it's rarely because of a good thing.  I hope there are no health issues or other family traumas involved...

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I watched her press conference this afternoon (not live but tape immediately after). MSNBC is currrently reporting that sources have told NBC's Andrea Mitchell that Palin is retiring from politics. Mitchell should have some pretty good sources after all these years.
> 
> When a politician has a press conference on a Friday afternoon, especially on a holiday weekend, it's rarely because of a good thing. I hope there are no health issues or other family traumas involved...
> 
> Betsy


I hope not either.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well said Sailor. I wish her well in whatever her future plans are.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully she will be out of limelight for a while.  Kind of tired of seeing her.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

She is a celebrity now (kind of) and I'm sure she can make way more money outside of politics because of that.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Watch the first episode of Palin and Hannity, a new comedy based on a news show, on FOX News! (edited by request).


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> She is a celebrity now (kind of) and I'm sure she can make way more money outside of politics because of that.


Actually, and I'm not trying to be sarcastic, but I think she would make an interesting public speaker. I don't agree with many of her views, and if I was an American, I'd probably be a Democrat, however, while she was campaigning I often tuned in to see what she had to say. I think part of the appeal was that she wasn't wish-washy about her opinions, and I respect that.

Debra


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> She is a celebrity now (kind of) and I'm sure she can make way more money outside of politics because of that.


Yes, possibly a Tina Fey stand in


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Yes, possibly a Tina Fey stand in


Now, THAT would be funny. If SNL isn't already working on it I'm disappointed.

I meant to write Saturday Night Live. Apparently moderators are pretty picky about the names of television shows -- or maybe it's just Fox that they're sensitive to.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I think part of the appeal was that she wasn't wish-washy about her opinions, and I respect that.
> 
> Debra


I agree.I can't stand wish-washy people.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

How can anyone be tired of seeing her?  I've hardly heard anything out of McCain or Palin since the election.  It's easier to keep making fun of Bush I guess.  And I really doubt this would have happened if she had made VP, so I hope there isn't going to be a bunch of finger pointing saying how she would have failed miserably and isn't it a good thing she didn't make it, etc.  I don't blame her wanting to be out of politics right now, but it does sound like it's more than that.  It almost sounds to me like she's out to make a bigger name for herself so she has a better chance running in the next election rather than sitting in Alaska and garnering very little attention.

Smart move, but I wonder if people seeing her abandon her post might come back to bite her... well of course it will.  Even if it was the best thing she could possibly do for everyone in the world the opposition will twist it around until she's being compared to Benedict Arnold.  Time will tell if this was for the better though.  I guarantee she's not done with politics, this smells too much like a political move.  And yep, doing it on July 4th weekend was pretty smart.  It'll make news coverage almost nill, and the coverage it does get will be overshadowed or totally missed due to the celebrations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone--

I appreciate the civil discourse in this thread, keep up the good work!

I did request that a derogatory term, mild though it was, be removed. As I said in my PM, we would also do the same thing if something negative was said against another network. I hope you'll understand that we try to prevent forest fires.  Otherwise, everyone is handling the political discussion quite well.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Love the hat Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Sugar, it's a little warm for the weather here, but I'm not planning on keeping it on!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Sugar, it's a little warm for the weather here, but I'm not planning on keeping it on!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


'cept, according to your current avatar, there's clearly snow on your deck. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'cept, according to your current avatar, there's clearly snow on your deck. . . .


LOL! That's a quilt, silly!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know. . . .but. . ..still. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the snow does make me feel cooler when it gets hot.  

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The only thing I want to know is why is it that every time someone is talking about Alaska I end up wanting to move there LOL


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The only thing I want to know is why is it that every time someone is talking about Alaska I end up wanting to move there LOL


Maybe that is why the announcement was made in July - it is a tourism promotion. The setting was so pretty with the water in the background. I'm sure it looks quite different in the winter.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife and I went on an Alaskan Cruise last year and the state is really BEAUTIFUL!!!
jp


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Maybe that is why the announcement was made in July - it is a tourism promotion. The setting was so pretty with the water in the background. I'm sure it looks quite different in the winter.


Yea did you hear those ducks quacking in the background LOL


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

The other shoe will drop soon.  Something about her past, maybe.

This will probably be removed but I'm glad to see her go.  If she runs in 2012 it will divide the country even more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also saw loons swimming behind her.  My husband and I took an RV trip through Alaska, a little bit anyway, when he retired.  It was so beautiful!  I tell people that the Alaska Range is what the Rockies want to be when they grow up.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, the snow does make me feel cooler when it gets hot.
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking the same thing.How wonderfully "cool" it looked.lol

However, that being said I do NOT want Winter back for a long time yet


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> The other shoe will drop soon. Something about her past, maybe.
> 
> This will probably be removed but I'm glad to see her go. If she runs in 2012 it will divide the country even more.


I disagree.
I think the country is more divided now than it has been in a long,long time.I doubt it could get much more divided than this last election left us.
I am hopeful that the next election cycle will bring some real changes from the last 6 months,and I look forward to it


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> My wife and I went on an Alaskan Cruise last year and the state is really BEAUTIFUL!!!
> jp


I agree it is a beautiful state


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

strawberries are ripe yum wild along the road.
Sylvia


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> How can anyone be tired of seeing her? I've hardly heard anything out of McCain or Palin since the election.


See, I've perceived the opposite thing -- that she's still always in the news. As is McCain, particularly with his daughter on a lot of shows lately.

Palin's demeanor seemed strange -- the way she was breathing. She just seemed ... anxious.

I, of course, hope all is well with her family and in general even while I don't share her world view.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> strawberries are ripe yum wild along the road.
> Sylvia


oh nice, rub it in that I'm not there LOL


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> oh nice, rub it in that I'm not there LOL


sorry just lots of fun in our community right now strawberries now rhubarb just ending and tomorrow parade, reading the declaration no one reads More then two sentences, scavenger hunt, tug a war, 3 legged race, maybe watermelon homemade root bear...fireworks at midnight (too dangerous that I don't go) I just don't talk politics but not all change is bad for us or Palin.
Sylvia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> See, I've perceived the opposite thing -- that she's still always in the news. As is McCain, particularly with his daughter on a lot of shows lately.
> 
> Palin's demeanor seemed strange -- the way she was breathing. She just seemed ... anxious.
> 
> I, of course, hope all is well with her family and in general even while I don't share her world view.


Absolutely. She was granting interviews all over the networks right after the November election. We weren't seeing much of McCain then, but it was Sarah Palin on the TV all the time. Remember the time she talked to a reporter with the turkey being slaughtered in the background? That was just before Thanksgiving. That was right after she pardoned a turkey on the air (wonder if it was the same one that was killed right after?). Months later she was on the air about her grandchild, as was her daughter and the kid she broke up with. They can't get enough of being on TV.

Wonder if she will team up with Rush for a TV program?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bad Flag Etiquette. 

Can't figure out in pantyhose or tan.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Bad Flag Etiquette.
> 
> Can't figure out in pantyhose or tan.


I think it's a tan..the shine is body cream like..LOL!!

In a way I'm glad she's resigning..maybe the wolves up there can now live their lives and keep their paws.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> sorry just lots of fun in our community right now strawberries now rhubarb just ending and tomorrow parade, reading the declaration no one reads More then two sentences, scavenger hunt, tug a war, 3 legged race, maybe watermelon homemade root bear...fireworks at midnight (too dangerous that I don't go) I just don't talk politics but not all change is bad for us or Palin.
> Sylvia


watermelon rootbeer? that sounds interesting.

The best part of the press conference was the baby noises, that was too cute.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My guess is that something really awful is happening in her private life.


Jeff, these are almost the exact words I said to my wife a few moments ago. Others have said things like "A piece of the puzzle is missing."

If she is looking for higher office, this is surely a dramatically counter-intuitive way to go about it. And her announcement was designed to gain minimum instead of maximum attention.

And her affect was quite strange: shaky, rambling, as if some great emotional weight was burdening her. I never thought she was up to the challenge of the national stage. But, still, my heart aches for the woman.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

sailor said:


>


She is in very good shape


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I agree with Sugar's statement, it is extremely divided now; but that is the world of politics, and the reason for different parties and views.  It is usually the States who have been led by one party for a long time that are the ones that are most corrupt.  It takes at least two parties to keep them semi honest (so to speak).


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I disagree.
> I think the country is more divided now than it has been in a long,long time.I doubt it could get much more divided than this last election left us.
> I am hopeful that the next election cycle will bring some real changes from the last 6 months,and I look forward to it


Not that divided. President Obama won the election convincingly. It was a blowout compared to several of the most previous elections. What's been so bad about the last 6 months, other than the economy which was wrought before the last 6 months?


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Not that divided. President Obama won the election convincingly. It was a blowout compared to several of the most previous elections. What's been so bad about the last 6 months, other than the economy which was wrought before the last 6 months?


I'm with you, the economy was going in the dumper for years before the election but now everyone is expecting a quick fix by President Obama. I'm thrilled he's in office and you can't fix someone elses years of mistakes in 6 months.

News is now quoting her saying "That I'm being called to provide a higher service in the government" And here it starts...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Even though Obama won decisively, many of the people who hate him seem to hate him vociferously and often as if their lives depended upon it. . There are people who believe the craziest of lies -- about his religion and citizenship -- and there are people who have _legitimate reasons_ for their disagreement. Couple that with hate-mongers like Limbaugh and a Grand Old Party that seems to be self-destructing, and this is a powder keg.

I make no pretense about being an Obama supporter. I make no pretense of not having been a Bush supporter. But we are all Americans and we should be able to disagree with civility and with intelligent debate. We should all be working toward a common goal of making our country better, even if we differ on what that entails. I might not be a Republican, but I do believe that what we've been seeing recently is a fringe element hijacking that party, and that they're not representative of the good, thoughtful people of that party.


[URL=http://www.serve]http://www.serve.gov/[/url]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wandering through....good civil discussion, keep it up! 

Happy 4th of July!









Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought politics was off limits; or is that only for people who have conservative views?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought both viewpoints were being voiced throughout this thread.  I was planning on letting it go as long as it was civil.  I can ask that it be shut down if you want me to.   I guess I must be doing something right if I've been accused of being on both sides in the same thread.  

Betsy


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I thought politics was off limits; or is that only for people who have conservative views?


Take my word for it, that's not the case. 

I was earlier taken to the woodshed for my liberal outburst.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just thinking that at this time last year (July 4th), I didn't even know who Sarah Palin was.

Would anyone like to try to dissect the grammar in Sarah Palin's speech yesterday?  This was part of one topic of conversation while we were at the Macy's fireworks tonight.  One of the women there said she'd just moved back from Germany to NY in August last summer and was taken aback as soon as she got here the day that Mrs. Palin burst onto the scene.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

No I'm not petty enough to spend my time nit picking her grammar.

Edited to add that I did take Bush to task regularly on his grammar though. LOL


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Even though Obama won decisively, many of the people who hate him seem to hate him vociferously and often as if their lives depended upon it. . There are people who believe the craziest of lies -- about his religion and citizenship -- and there are people who have _legitimate reasons_ for their disagreement. Couple that with hate-mongers like Limbaugh and a Grand Old Party that seems to be self-destructing, and this is a powder keg.


Interesting how often the use of Obama haters and variations of crazy appear in close proximity.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

America is divided into two party's, Big Government, Enormous Government. I just wish congress would read the bills they pass, its shamfull not too.

i don't blame her really, I'm sure all the hate flung her way takes a toll on the family.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Even though Obama won decisively, many of the people who hate him seem to hate him vociferously and often as if their lives depended upon it. . There are people who believe the craziest of lies -- about his religion and citizenship -- and there are people who have _legitimate reasons_ for their disagreement. Couple that with hate-mongers like Limbaugh and a Grand Old Party that seems to be self-destructing, and this is a powder keg.


Actually I think the height of frenzied hatred goes to the liberals that love Huffington post and the conspiracy theory they perpetuated that Sarah Palins baby was really her daughters and they had this whole web of lies about how it had been hidden and accomplished.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Interesting how often the use of Obama haters and variations of crazy appear in close proximity.


LOL, wasn't saying that you have to be crazy to have issues with Obama -- not at all. The reasons there are two prominent parties is because people have real philosophical differences about the role of politics. It's quite legitimate to be conservative, and it's quite legitimate to feel that the current president in not in sync with you. That's not crazy.

What's crazy is when it crosses over into hatred that doesn't allow in facts -- like that he has proved he's an American citizen. The people that I would deem crazy are a small percentage, but they have big voices. Frankly, I want to see the Repubs rally, because we need dissenting voices and always will, but it should be reasoned disagreement with the good of the people in mind.

I'm also not saying there aren't loons in the Dem tree. 

When I look at Iran, I can't help but be glad that I live where I do, and I would say that if a Republican was in office, too -- but I'm extra glad that it's "my guy." But no matter who's guy wins, that the transition of power happens without bloodshed is a part of who we are as a united people. That's what makes me sad -- and scared -- when the rhetoric reaches a point that it seems like some people might think bullets or violence is the answer. And watching another country's government trying to impose an information blackout, it seems extra important that we -- again as a people united -- continue to value truth.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Actually I think the height of frenzied hatred goes to the liberals that love Huffington post and the conspiracy theory they perpetuated that Sarah Palins baby was really her daughters and they had this whole web of lies about how it had been hidden and accomplished.


I did mention that flaws are not unique to any one side. I meant that. Nor are weird conspiracy theories. Each party, all parties, have their scary people. But your average liberal does not believe the Palin rumor any more than your average conservative buys into the Obama is not a citizen. I fully mean there are a lot of issues on both sides, but that most people are capable of reason.

Now I do frequent Huff Po, but I don't feel hateful.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> No I'm not petty enough to spend my time nit picking her grammar.
> 
> Edited to add that I did take Bush to task regularly on his grammar though. LOL


Petty?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Obama has occasionally said some grammatically screwy things too! I know I would -- regularly.  

That said, there are a lot of things that Palin has said that I'm still parsing.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Michelle, I can't even mention Obama and Palin in the same sentence.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

except you just did LOL


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

She has you there!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not the same kind of sentence.  Can't compare their speeches.  No one's perfect, but still can't compare them.  The man can write too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Even though Obama won decisively, many of the people who hate him seem to hate him vociferously and often as if their lives depended upon it. . There are people who believe the craziest of lies -- about his religion and citizenship -- and there are people who have _legitimate reasons_ for their disagreement. Couple that with hate-mongers like Limbaugh and a Grand Old Party that seems to be self-destructing, and this is a powder keg.
> [URL=http://www.serve]http://www.serve.gov/[/url]


These are the same people who hated Bill Clinton and Hillary Clinton and they would have done the same now if Hillary had been nominated and elected.

The biggest hater of all if Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ummmm, folks, let's not get down to naming specific people as haters, please. Otherwise continue as you were. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, my friend at the fireworks last night suggested that I watch the Palin resignation speech in its entirety (just under 7 min.).  I just did.

What is she on?

OK, delete me if you want to, but I'm just askin'.  You betcha.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

angelad said:


> She is in very good shape


I see the deployed soldier flag, who does she know that is deployed


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe her eldest son was deployed.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe her eldest son was deployed.


I wish him all the best and I Thank Him for his service, he is a Hero! It is always a great gift to me to see how well a parent raises their children to have such a respect and love of Country that their children will fight for the RIGHTS and Safety for ALL. Gotta Love America!

Sailor


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Palin's father-in-law had an interesting comment

_At the very least, he says, Palin will have the freedom to speak without the specter of ethics complaints lingering. "If she's not in office, they can't file frivolous ethics complaints against you. That becomes a waste of time and money," he says._

Makes you wonder if she is cutting short her first term because of pending or possible pending lawsuits that cannot (or are not financially feasible) be brought to fruition with her out of office?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sailor said:


> I wish him all the best and I Thank Him for his service, he is a Hero! It is always a great gift to me to see how well a parent raises their children to have such a respect and love of Country that their children will fight for the RIGHTS and Safety for ALL. Gotta Love America!
> 
> Sailor


I absolutely agree.
Hats off to our Military men and women,and their families.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Interesting how often the use of Obama haters and variations of crazy appear in close proximity.


Oh there is plenty of "crazy" to go around in BOTH parties.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Actually I think the height of frenzied hatred goes to the liberals that love Huffington post and the conspiracy theory they perpetuated that Sarah Palins baby was really her daughters and they had this whole web of lies about how it had been hidden and accomplished.


lol I agree that was all ridiculous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I liked the fact that her flag with the star for her son was in the picture posted previously.  I wish for her, as I do for all families, that her loved one comes back safely.

Betsy


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I liked the fact that her flag with the star for her son was in the picture posted previously. I wish for her, as I do for all families, that her loved one comes back safely.
> 
> Betsy


So do I. Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but it struck me that the flag seemed to be lying around sorta haphazardly. It seems it should have been hung, or draped with more precision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no, no, not the American flag, I agree, it was draped too casually.  I was talking about the flag banner in the window with the star signifying she has a child deployed.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

sailor said:


>


I agree that this is a very disrespectful display of the flag. What was the point of this? Was it photo-shopped or did she really pose for this?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Setting aside (or at least trying to) my political biases, the thing that bothers me most about the supposition that this is in preparation for a future run for US president is how she would then answer the inevitable presidential debate (or news conference, or whatever) question: "If you are elected president and then things start going less than optimally for you, will you then resign from that office, too?"

It is this which makes me wonder if it's really something else, and not simply political maneuvering. If it is political maneuvering, I question whether she was well-advised to do this, or if, in fact, she was advised at all. It seems that it would just give her opposition yet another powerful piece of ammunition to use against her. (Just imagine all the negative ads that would appear calling her a "quitter" and such.)

Oh well, only time will tell once we find out what the mysterious "higher calling" is that she intends to pursue. Maybe all the pundits are wrong and she's planning on entering the ministry or joining the Peace Corps? (A cousin of mine and her husband, each in their 50s, just recently joined the Peace Corps and are currently working in Georgia [the country], so you're never too old.  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_
"And though it's honorable for countless others to leave their positions for a higher calling and without finishing a term, of course we know by now, for some reason a different standard applies for the decisions I make."
_
Granted that for some people and some of the media she couldn't do anything right and they let her know it, that last phrase sounds just a bit over-sensitive for someone who was really confident that her new path would have a major positive impact on the country. It's like a grade-school "nobody likes me" comment. Between that and the nebulous "higher calling" remark, and the hastily-called press conference, I think her decision was made very suddenly, in response to something serious and upsetting happening to her which she is keeping to herself. She's not running toward her new career path, whatever it may be, but running _away_ from something.

If it were some as-yet-undisclosed legal issue, she'd be fighting and denying and hiring attorneys, not leaving. My guess is a personal matter -- health or family. She's certainly had enough family stress to wear down most people, so one more unfortunate development there might be the final straw. And yet... she could have just said she was resigning for personal and private reasons, and left it at that.

It's very odd. There's definitely a piece missing.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

"There's definitely a piece missing."

Or the scandal so many people are drooling for?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> "There's definitely a piece missing."
> 
> Or the scandal so many people are drooling for?


It would have to be a pretty sizeable scandal to shake her up badly enough to want to quit.

But _whatever_ the development is that caused her to make this decision, there will be those who turn it into a scandal and those who see her as a victim.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think there has to be a scandal. To me, the biggest "scandal" s that it looks like she was elected to her position by the people of the state then just _up and quits_ and won't give them a meaningful answer. The only answers she has given are selfish and, pardon me...silly. She says she doesn't want to just wait out her time, well, shocking suggestion, but how about working. Even if other governs travel the world and do things she doesn't agree with when they are a lame duck, that doesn't she has to do what they do, or quit. There may not be a scandal, but I hope there is more to the story, or IMO she looks quite simple.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought a "lame duck" was an elected official in that period between election day and the new person being sworn in. George Bush certainly didn't characterize himself as a "lame duck" during the entire campaign. He only achieved that status (and I am not sure he ever used the term) in the period from the election in November and the inauguration of President Obama in January.

Frankly, if I were a citizen of Alaska and had voted for Sarah Palin, I'd be mighty annoyed right now. When I vote for someone, I expect them to do their job, and not walk away halfway through...particularly for unspecified reasons. 

I suspect there is a scandal and it will break but when it does, it will seem pretty dull to all of us. I read something about cement mixers and highway construction funds on some blog. I don't think it's going to be a big juicy gossip piece about her family.

My 2 cents.

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie, I think you are right in the actual definition, but _she_ compared her postion with the lame duckin her news conference, I don't know how she got there,


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Red said:


> Leslie, I think you are right in the actual definition, but _she_ compared her postion with the lame duck in her news conference, I don't know how she got there,


I know, and I sat there scratching my head over her comment. I still am since really, it doesn't make an iota of sense to me. Our governor here in Maine is finishing up his second term and can't run again (term limits). I don't see _him_ running around and calling himself a lame duck. In fact, he seems to be working pretty hard and for that I am grateful, since I voted for him.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what Wikipedia has to say:

A lame duck is an elected official who is approaching the end of his or her tenure, and especially an official whose successor has already been elected.

The status can be due to

* having lost a re-election bid
* choosing not to seek another term at the expiration of the current term
* a term limit which keeps the official from running for that particular office again
* the abolishment of the office, which must nonetheless be served out until the end of the official's term.


But, from my perspective, the whole discussion is academic. I really don't care one way or the other. Perhaps if I was from Alaska it would matter more.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, no, not the American flag, I agree, it was draped too casually. I was talking about the flag banner in the window with the star signifying she has a child deployed.
> 
> Betsy


Wow, didn't even notice that in the picture. I guess I was distracted by the legs.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Our governor here in Maine is finishing up his second term and can't run again (term limits). I don't see _him_ running around and calling himself a lame duck. In fact, he seems to be working pretty hard and for that I am grateful, since I voted for him.
> 
> L


What about Virginia where Governors are limited to one term? If her assertion held, upon Inauguration the Governor would be a lame duck.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To be accurate, governors in Virginia are not limited to one term.  However, being governor disqualifies one from running for governor.  A former governor, however, can run again in a later election.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a most respectful photo of Sarah Palin and our USofA Flag.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> America is divided into two party's, Big Government, Enormous Government. I just wish congress would read the bills they pass, its shamfull not too.
> 
> i don't blame her really, I'm sure all the hate flung her way takes a toll on the family.


I agree, this instant passing of bills without discussion, reading or even printing a final bill is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/06/opinion/06ross.html?_r=1

Interesting NYT op-ed on Palin's withdrawal


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just gotta say... there are as many over the top love everything he does no matter what Obama supporters as there are hate him no matter what Obama dissenters.  Without the rose colored glasses you can look and see several things he's done wrong before and after the election.  Bush didn't do a great job either, but all the problems we have now can't be blamed on him anymore than all the problems he inherited from Clinton were blamed on Clinton.

And I said it before... I guarantee this is a move toward running in the next election and I bet her constituents are supporting it or will be when they realize why she did what she did.  I don't know how she'll answer the "What's to keep you from quitting if you're elected?" question either, but obviously she felt she needed to get more involved in order to be a contender.  She was continually harangued for not having enough experience (which is pretty funny considering the outcome of the election) and people saying as governor of Alaska she was too out of touch to be taken seriously.  So I imagine she's aiming to be taken seriously... lets just hope she doesn't make it into the Senate and just vote "present" on everything though.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Just gotta say... there are as many over the top love everything he does no matter what Obama supporters as there are hate him no matter what Obama dissenters. Without the rose colored glasses you can look and see several things he's done wrong before and after the election. Bush didn't do a great job either, but all the problems we have now can't be blamed on him anymore than all the problems he inherited from Clinton were blamed on Clinton.


Agreed.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I agree, this instant passing of bills without discussion, reading or even printing a final bill is getting ridiculous.


I concur!



Scheherazade said:


> Just gotta say... there are as many over the top love everything he does no matter what Obama supporters as there are hate him no matter what Obama dissenters. Without the rose colored glasses you can look and see several things he's done wrong before and after the election. Bush didn't do a great job either, but all the problems we have now can't be blamed on him anymore than all the problems he inherited from Clinton were blamed on Clinton.
> 
> And I said it before... I guarantee this is a move toward running in the next election and I bet her constituents are supporting it or will be when they realize why she did what she did. I don't know how she'll answer the "What's to keep you from quitting if you're elected?" question either, but obviously she felt she needed to get more involved in order to be a contender. She was continually harangued for not having enough experience (which is pretty funny considering the outcome of the election) and people saying as governor of Alaska she was too out of touch to be taken seriously. So I imagine she's aiming to be taken seriously... lets just hope she doesn't make it into the Senate and just vote "present" on everything though.


Very astute!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> ... lets just hope she doesn't make it into the Senate and just vote "present" on everything though.


Surely no one would do that...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> And I said it before... I guarantee this is a move toward running in the next election and I bet her constituents are supporting it or will be when they realize why she did what she did. I don't know how she'll answer the "What's to keep you from quitting if you're elected?" question either, but obviously she felt she needed to get more involved in order to be a contender.


If so I think it is a total misstep. I was fairly well disposed towards her, even if I thought she was a little unprepared for the national stage. But resigning early just looks flaky and untrustworthy and I think most of her backers who aren't the Rose -colored glasses type will feel the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe She is going to make a comeback and run for President (People Love Shockers).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> If so I think it is a total misstep. I was fairly well disposed towards her, even if I thought she was a little unprepared for the national stage. But resigning early just looks flaky and untrustworthy and I think most of her backers who aren't the Rose -colored glasses type will feel the same.


I agree it was probably a mistake, but only time will tell. One thing people don't like is someone who is going to quit on them, and I really have no idea how she plans to counter the attacks on that very valid criticism she just opened herself up to. She's going to have to have stepped down in order to do something pretty amazing to offset that move and I can't even think of anything that qualifies as something like that right now. I'm just totally not getting the personal problems/something terrible or scandalous happening in her life vibe from it. This smells purely like a political move to me.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To be accurate, governors in Virginia are not limited to one term. However, being governor disqualifies one from running for governor. A former governor, however, can run again in a later election.


LOL, okay, if you wanna split that hair. Once elected a governor cannot run for re-election. He or she could, as you point out, leave office and return at a later time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

So, what you are saying is that in Virginia a governor cannot have two consecutive terms, correct?


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> So, what you are saying is that in Virginia a governor cannot have two consecutive terms, correct?


Exactly.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been hearing that there are a number of prominent conservatives who have never really liked SP.  Peggy Noonan for one, but she voted for McCain anyway.  George Will was on Stephanopoulos's ABC Sunday show and said that Palin was a quitter.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

As long as we're posting pictures of Sarah Palin, here's more (from Vanity Fair). I've got to give her credit for being photogenic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> lets just hope she doesn't make it into the Senate and just vote "present" on everything though.


Obama took a lot of heat from people about the "present" votes, but the people railing about it didn't understand that, in Illinois, "present" is a legitimate vote that actually serves a purpose. In the Illinois legislature, a vote of "present" means you do not feel that enough discussion was allowed on the subject before it was put up for a vote. Basically, a present vote means "I don't know enough about the subject yet, and therefore I cannot in good faith make a yes or no decision."

The real issue wasn't Obama's voting record. The issue was people outside if Illinois didn't understand the nuances of how the state's government works.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

bardsandsages, thanks for the informtion. I wondered about that.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

bardsandsages said:


> Obama took a lot of heat from people about the "present" votes, but the people railing about it didn't understand that, in Illinois, "present" is a legitimate vote that actually serves a purpose.


I knew what it meant and that doesn't change the fact that he still did it an awful lot. I managed to take my "Kings of the Hill" class during the election so this was a hot subject... and no, it wasn't a course on the cartoon. I'm pretty sure that with the way the Senate works most everyone would just vote "present" by those rules, but it doesn't make his "decisions" any more or less helpful in passing legislature. It's basically an easy out that I'm sure he thought would keep his constituents happy no matter who they were. I think the "railing" about it was still warranted.

I always picture the way North Carolina and especially New York were portrayed in 1776. Great movie if you haven't seen it and the book is on my list!

"Mr. Secretary, New York abstains... courteously."
- Lewis Morris, 1776


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh... and another Palin picture


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Aren't her 15 (or should I say 11.5) minutes up yet?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I realized today while reading an article about the speech that it was longer than the video I watched online Sunday night.  Not sure what I missed, but I think I'll let it go by.  One of the things on it that I missed was the brief history of Alaska that she gave.  I read that she talked for 11 or so minutes before she said she is resigning or not running, and I remember that the video I watched was just under 7 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I knew what it meant and that doesn't change the fact that he still did it an awful lot.


Actually, the "present" votes only accounted for 3% of his total votes.
http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/how_many_times_did_obama_vote_present.html

And compared to his peers, he didn't even use it all that much.

My opinion has always been that his problem isn't avoiding tough issues, but overthinking them. He's a very smart guy, but sometimes you can be "too smart" and not see the obvious resolution.

Though I prefer a person that overthinks to one that doesn't think at all.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

bardsandsages said:


> Though I prefer a person that overthinks to one that doesn't think at all.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

bardsandsages said:


> Though I prefer a person that overthinks to one that doesn't think at all.


Too true. I don't understand why there are so many people who want politicians in office with whom they would like to hang out and have a beer or who strike them as 'normal' people.

I want politicians who are smarter than I am, more knowledgeable about many diverse topics and has a vision for the world I can support. I want to be represented by people I can respect - not necessarily someone who tells a nice story or whatever.

Ms Palin does not strike me as someone more intelligent or knowledgeable than I am - nor do I support her worldview.

All that said, I think she made a mistake by resigning if her purpose was to run for President in 2012 - too many people will remember and wonder what will prevent her from resigning again. If her purpose was to avoid a scandal or to become the next Republican kingmaker, then she is probably doing the right thing. I'm tending toward the Kingmaker role as she is now campaigning here in Texas for Rick Perry's nomination. I think this is a test of her ability to influence elections ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I don't understand why there are so many people who want politicians in office with whom they would like to hang out and have a beer or who strike them as 'normal' people.
> 
> I want politicians who are smarter than I am, more knowledgeable about many diverse topics and has a vision for the world I can support. I want to be represented by people I can respect - not necessarily someone who tells a nice story or whatever.


I agree. . .. but it is nice if they seem like nice people besides.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Too true. I don't understand why there are so many people who want politicians in office with whom they would like to hang out and have a beer or who strike them as 'normal' people. I want politicians who are smarter than I am, more knowledgeable about many diverse topics and has a vision for the world I can support. I want to be represented by people I can respect - not necessarily someone who tells a nice story or whatever. Ms Palin does not strike me as someone more intelligent or knowledgeable than I am - nor do I support her worldview...


I agree wholeheartedly! In the few weeks before the Prez election (around the time Palin just surfaced) I was asked (on an F1 forum) the question: Why does everyone hate Palin? My response was that everyone doesn't "hate" her, but would prefer someone who is absolutely fit for the job - in all ways. I also stated I did not agree with her politically - her party, her views on education, science, her inexperience, her lack of intelligence on major (and minor) issues and basic topics of discussion, etc. What I received as a response was: "Are you jealous because she is so hot?"

Ah, no...I'm not! BTW, it is possible to disagree with someone's political views without judging them personally. This is something our whole media and political system can learn as a lesson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pardon this offtopic intrusion, F1Wild, I want to ask you this everytime I see your username/Avatar:  I assume you'll be watching the German Grand Prix this weekend?  Who do you root for?  I'm loving this season as it's been a wild ride!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with Geoffrey and F1 Wild completely.

She isn't nice at all. In fact, she was the most polarizing figure in the Fall 2008 campaign and struck me as quite snarky _and_ nasty. She's photogenic, but that's a very superficial quality in a vice president or governor. And, as for being hot, I wouldn't know and don't care.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If no one objects, think I'll go ahead and lock this thread now, and steer us back to less political topics. Thanks all..!!


----------

